# ECI Tour



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Now just behind the trees, the ECI Special rolls on onto the countryside past the main yards of the ECI where a number of projects are underway. A caboose may be seen slightly off center and numerous cars and a twin hopper are in the foreground. The ECI still makes use of a caboose on a number of switching locals. And, yes, there are two steamers parked back by the diesel house.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I like the drab color on the F unit, gives it a " let's get down to business" look. What about the twin Hopper? I noticed two different colors of lettering and I'm sure that's not an accident.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

No, no accident. An old hopper that had gone through a couple of letterings.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The ECI passenger consist leaves the East Yards in June 2007 on its way to pick up passengers at the Anderson Station with F3A 1301 in the lead assisted by an F3B. It was photographed by a waiting railfan as it crosses the White River.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

This is kind of running backward. Sorry.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The main thing is that it's running! Keep sharing, Roger.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Great pics Roger. Your ECI layout is really nice, I enjoy seeing the updates.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

The ECI Special pulls slowly by the Anderson Station to bring the passenger cars to the platform. A number of passengers have gathered at the station for this Saturday excursion to southern Indiana.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I figured out the backdrop buildings, but I'm having trouble placing the round roof structure. Is that 29th street?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

No, that was 10th and Fletcher. That was just behind the Catholic Church on Fletcher. Everything beyond the Church on Fletcher is gone. It has all been removed. Even the dirt has been plowed away in favor of a large parking lot for the job resource building.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Foggy memories........


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

If I hadn't planned and built my layout with the city in mind, I could easily have forgotten that myself.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Is that the downtown station? Just South of the State theater ?


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

No. That represents the old PRR station at 9th and Fletcher. At the time of the layout, that station was still in existence.


----------

